# Jack and Pandora



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

We just added a second cat to our house a dilute torbie 8 months old, adopted from foster care. Her name is Pandora though my husband calls her Spider Cat (a variation from The Simpsons Spider Pig) as she is EVERYWHERE, in the cupboards, in the kitchen drawers, ontop of the kitchen cupboards (don't know how she gets up there!) and can open some doors. She was trapped feral at six weeks old but eventually decided she would like to be a house cat and allowed to be adopted. She is definately all torbie..loves attention on HER terms, trim my nails? ...no I don't think so, but purrs the minute you pet her and we love her. Jack is my snuggle boy about 1 1/2 years old, we saved him when he appeared on our porch last Feb with one eye hanging out, thin and frostbit on his ears. Eye removed, neutered and tested, he moved right in without missing a beat! He likes to be cuddled, held, rubbed and kissed. Sleeps next to me under the covers and meows about everything.

Pandora











Pandora











Jack in The Box (I know corny)










Jack










Jack and Pandora


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Adorable cats! That second picture of Pandora is one of the funniest I've ever seen.


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

Thnaks! It was definately an Oopps Caught! kinda moment, and she is full of those. : )


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

great pics.. cute kitties.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Lovely cats! Pandora is amazingly beautiful...I think it's those big round eyes.


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice looking kitties


----------



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

They are so lovely and I adore 'Pandora's name!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:love2 :love2 :love2 :love2 :love2


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're both lovely. Pandora looks like such a little angel in the first picture...and such a little devil in the second picture! And why do all cats like boxes?


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

Her foster mom named her Pandora cause she thought she was the most curious cat she had ever seen, and she was right! Pandora has the biggest eyes I have ever seen and is definately an imp in cats clothes!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Gorgeous kitties! That eye injury of Jack's must have been really hard to look at. It's so great that you got him fixed up and into your house .... just think where he might be without you. Congrats.


----------



## CheekysCheerios (Jan 6, 2011)

So cute!!! <3 kitties.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

dilutes are somehow masters of that "what I didn't anything, why are you looking at me" look...


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

They are adorable! Jack looks like a big cuddly cushion cat - and I love Pandora's caught in the act stare


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

Jack is my snuggle buddy, Pandora doesn't really want to be held or get in laps though she loves to be petted on her terms and purrs constantly. She is into everything and has to investigate everything! Every morning I wake to all the cupboards open and various veggies all over the floor, apparently used as toys. Poor Jack had apparently been attacked by a Great Northern Owl of which we have many. It looks like he was dumped in the neighborhood to find a new home on his own, I can't imagine anyone dumping this sweet and loving guy. The hanging eye was gross to look at but he stayed loving and sweet through the whole thing, letting the vet examine him without a murmur.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Jackmom said:


> Poor Jack had apparently been attacked by a Great Northern Owl of which we have many. It looks like he was dumped in the neighborhood to find a new home on his own, I can't imagine anyone dumping this sweet and loving guy.


That's such a sad story...but it's wonderful he found his way to you and was able to find his forever home.


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

Jack definitely selected us as we live on 3 acres 100 ft away from the road, he would have had to make a deliberate effort to get to our porch, and I feel privileged. : )
Her foster mom didn't think Pandora would get adopted as she spent a while hanging on to her feralness.


----------

